# Elektronikas pamati >  iesacejs osciligrafa lietosana

## edza135

es veletos iemacities rikoties ar osciligrafu varbut ir kada gramata no kuras macieties.Ar ko varetu sakt

----------


## JDat

a tu zini kaa tas zveers izskataas un ko ziemaa eed?
un prieksh kam vajadziigs?

ko tu meeriisi ar oscilograafu?

----------


## edza135

nu osciligrafs rada tadus vilnisus uz ekrana var parbaudit detalas.Isti nezinu itka parasti ar vinju televizorus remonte

----------


## edza135

nu ar osciligrafu es domaju lietot prieks remonta merit detalas un ta talak

----------


## edza135

es vel domaju ar vinju pastiprinatajus merit

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Praktiski to varēsi apgūt, kad tev šis rīks būs piejams. Sagādā sev šo iespēju. Informācija, cik nevajag, vienmēr ir šai tantei.

----------


## JDat

izlaidiisim to ka tu nezini kaa lietot oscilograafu.

kaa tu meeriisi detaljas?
ja sapratiisi kaa meeriit detaljas ar osciloraafu un kas tie par vilnishiem (galvenais zinaat kas tie par vilnishiem un kaa tadus dabuut) tad arii sapratiisi kaa lietot oscilograafu.

pastaasti ko tu zini par vilniishiem.

----------


## Didzis

Var jau būt, ka radiotehniku nevajag sākt apgūt ar oscilogrāfu, bet ja ir velēšanās to darīt, tad jau uzreiz nevajag "uzbraukt" jaunajam censonim. Paši jau arī bērnībā biksēs čurājām  ::  . Te oscilogrāfa apmācība angļu mēlē  http://www.doctronics.co.uk/scope.htm#function

----------


## JDat

par detalju meeriishanu ir taa: var jau ar oscilograafu, bet var tachu veinkaarshaak meeriit detaljas...

par vilniishiem ir taa, ja edza135 pastaastiis vairaak par vilniishiem, tad arii iemaaciisies, kas kaa un kapeec. pastiprinaataajam ar osciloraafu vien nepietiek. vaja veel aparaatu, kas tos viliishus razho... varbuut edzha135, zin kas razho tos viliishus. un kapeec vinji ir vajadziigi. ociloraafa buutiima jau sleepjas tajaa, ka parada vilniiti.

ak jaa: to vilniiti sauc par sinusoiidu...

----------


## Obsis

Mans padoms būtu sākt ar šī instrumenta vārda pareizrakstības iemācīšanos. Vienkārši atkārto 77 reizes pa 77 reizēm dienas garumā oscilogrāfs osciloskops oscilo.... un tad varbūt tavi teksti nešķitīs tik kaitinoši.

----------


## Helis

Nezinu kā jums. bet man liekas ka lai edzha135 labāk no sākuma bišku pamācās par tiem vilnīšiem un izprot kko no tā. Osciloskopu nosvilināt nav super grūti un nav jau arī tas sevišķi lēts prieks. Pats atceros kā bērnībā šitā daudzas labas lietas nosvilināju. Piemēram bija tāds labs led elementu displejs ko onkulis no Vācijas bija atsūtijis. Un es jau muļķis nezināju ka vajag rezistorus slēgt virknē klāt lai strāvu ierobežo. Tur toreiz kko savienoju, lai kkas rādās. Kādu brīdi dega un tad pazuda pāris elementi pēkšņi. Prieks uzreiz pazuda  ::  

Kopsavilkums tāds ka es tev edzha135 iesaku bišku vairāk palasīties kā apieties ar osciloskopu utt. lai maksimāli novērstu iespēju viņu sabojāt un tad ar prātu lietot apdomājoties katru soli.. Ceru ka viss izdosies  ::

----------


## edza135

laikam bija ta ka kad vilnitis ir uz augsu tad pieladejas kad uz leju tad izladejas

----------


## JDat

a zini kas ir liidzspriegums un mainjspriegums?
ar ko shameejie atshkiraas viens no otra?

----------


## Larisa

Patiesi, Edžiņ, lietas jādara pareizā secībā. *Vispirms jāiegūst pilnīga skaidrība par "vilnīšiem"*, pēc tam var domāt par osciloskopu.

----------


## edza135

Ai labi te gruti jautat labak paprasisu lai vectevs iemaca rikoties ar vinju

----------


## JDat

paprasi vecteevam pie reizes arii par vilniishiem un kas ir AC un DC.
neviens negrib tev sliktu, grib paliidzeet. vieniii ja pastaastiis par lietaam kuras nezini, radiisies veel vairaak jautaajumu un begaas ne ko nesapratiisi.

taa ka saac ar vilniishiem. ko tev dos ja pateiks ka oscilim ir laika baaze un y ieeja (vienkaarshjaa gadiijumaa). peetaamo signaalu pievada y ieejai, sinaala izmainjas redzam uz y ass. x asi vada ieksheejais generators, kursh regulaari liek staram kusteeties pa x asi. kaut ko saprati?
tas ir pats pamats niedziljinoties trigeros uc lietaas. lai buutu uzskataamaak iesaku lai vecteevs ne vis vienkaarshi paraada kaa oscili lietot, bet an iedodiet mastiprinaataaja ieejaa sinusoiidu un un pastiprinaataaja izeju paskatieties uz oscilograafa. uzdevums ieraudziit kad pastiprinaataajs tiek paarslogots (clipping). buutu arii neslikti dzireet to klippinu uz ausi. un saprast kapeec rodaas clipping. uzreiz iemaaciisies, kas ir vilniishi, ka ir taada iekaarta kas taisa tos vilniishus (signaala enerators) un nedaudz sapratiisi no pastiprinaataja darbiibas principiem.

----------


## GTC

Šeit būs materiāls krievu valodā, DjVu formātā. Varbūt kādam noder:
http://www.all-library.ru/apparatura-i- ... vki-k.html 
http://www.libedu.ru/l_b/novopolskii_v_ ... fom__(1978).html 

G.

----------


## defs

Edza,ja Tev mamma dod naudu,tad pērc nost. Nevar tāpat iemācīties braukt ar automašīnu,ja viņa ir tikai bildē. Otra lieta-cik bieži dzīvē tas būs Tev vajadzīgs? Man viens mājās stāv. Un tagad,ja taisi pastiprinātāju uz TDA7294 /piemēram/ un mikroshēma jauna,pārējās detaļas sapirktas atbilstoši pēc shēmas,viss pareizi salodēts-tad tas verķis darbojas.Ja gadijumā nedarbojas-japārbauda shēma,varbūt mikroshēma bojāta-jāliek iekšā jauna un viss. Bet testeris vai multimetrs-tas ir obligāts tāpat kā lodāmurs,bez kura neiztikt.
 Un TV jau remontos katru reizi oscilogrāfu arī nevajag. Biežāk jālieto deguns un acis-vai kaut kas nav svilis jāsaož,ar acīm jāskata,kas nosvilis. Ar multimetru /vai testeri/ jamēra aizdomīgās detaļas... Oscilogrāfs priekšā nepateiks,kas jādara .

----------


## edza135

Man vectevam osciligrafs ir pat veseli 2 viens tads mazaks a viens loti liels

----------


## edza135

Un es sataisiju to tda7294 viss iet

----------


## JDat

> Un es sataisiju to tda7294 viss iet


 un tam tev noteikti nevajadzeeja oscliograafu, vai ne?

----------


## defs

> Un es sataisiju to tda7294 viss iet


  Un iztiki bez oscilogrāfa   ::

----------


## JDat

tagad kad tev ir straadaajoshs pastiprinaataajs,tiksim alaa ar vilniiti.
vilniitis ir sinusoiida. turpmaak izmantosim jeedzienu sinusoiida. sinusiita ir regulaara signaala svaarstiibas noteiktaa frekvncee. cienkaarsh veida kaa sapras kaut ko vairaak par sinusiidu, tas ir uzgenereet to datoraa un aptaustiit (dzirdeet un redzeet). es zmantoju prorammu audacity. tur ir iespeeja uztaisiit sinusoiidu. Generate->tone. waveform: sine. frequency var atrstaat 440 vai uzlikt 1000. taalaak spiezham OK. tagad atskanjo. tikai neturi tumbinjas austinjas uz pilnu skaljumu!   ::   nebuus labi. tagad tu dzirdi kaa skan sinusoida. tas ir tiirs tonis noteiktaa frekvencee. nospiezham stop. taad uztaisi vairaakas reizes zoom in. redzeesi sinusiidu (vilniiti). tas ir TAS.
padomaa, kas buus ja tu tagad piesleegsi pie datora savu pastiprinaataaju. un pastiprinaataaja izejaa piesleegsi oscilograafu. rezultaataa uz oscilograafa redzeesi to pashu ko iezuumoji. tadad saac griezt visus skaljumus liidz galam. tikai leenaam... vienaa briidii uz oscilograada sinusiidai saaks apgriest galus. tas ir clipping. ja klausiitos uz ausi, tad dzideetu ka tonis paliek netiirs. paraadaas papildus harmonikas.
osciloraafam jaamaak uzstaadiit sprieduma diapazonu lai vilniitis ielien ekraanaa. respektiivi cik volti buus uz iedalju. pie maziem skaljumiem jaabuut maziem oltiem, pie lieliem skaljumiem jaabuut lieliem voltiem. taa ir y, jeb amplituudas ass. taalaak jaaugriezh x, jeb laika ass. taa lai vviens vai 2 vilniishi ielien ekraanaa (sava veidaa zoom in funkcija). ja mums vilniitis uzgenereets ar 1000 Hz, tad viens vilniitis ir 1 milisekundi garsh. uz oscilograafa uzgriezhot 1 ms/ iedalja, tev viens vilniitis buus vienas ruutinjas platumaa. lai "izstieptu" pa visu ekraanu uzliec 0.5 ms/iedalja vai veel mazaaku. un tad vel jaapieretulee lai neraustaas vilniitis.

apmeeram taada ideja. protams ar sho lietu nodarbojies, kopaa ar kkaadu kursh jau maak lietot oscilograafu. viens nedari to ne kaadaa gadiijumaa. nekuriniet pastiprinaatu ilgi ar sinusoiidu. ne ilgaak kaa dazhas minuutes. tad atljaujiet, lai padzeseejas.

ap meeram taa. citi foruma zinaataaji, no sevis pieliks zinaashanas un nianses par sho lietu. tikai bez paarmetumiem un liekaam piebildeem kas nav pa teemu.

----------


## GTC

> ... tikai bez paarmetumiem un liekaam piebildeem kas nav pa teemu.


  OK, baigais malacis, par skaidrojumu, bet viens pārmetums par tēmu gan - Tu pats esi pārlasījis savu rakstīto? To nākas lasīt kā pirmklasniekam, nevis tāpēc ka apgūstam pirmos soļus darbā ar oscillogrāfu, bet tāpēc ka nākas ''izbukšķierēt'' Tavu gramatisko pierakstu latviešu valodā n-reizas, lai varētu ko saprast.
Esiet precīzi ne tikai elektronikā, un strādājot ar mērinstrumentiem, bet arī citās lietās!  :: 

G. (bez mudinājuma uz naidīgu sarkasmu!   ::   )

----------


## JDat

GTC

liels paldies par paarmentumu.
man ir kaudze ar slitaam iipashiibaam:
rakstu transiiltaa. rakstu ar kljuudaam (pirksti neklusa laikam), pa briizhem uz klavieres nesitaas g vai kaads cits taustinjsh, ko nepamanu. slinkums paarlasiit.
sorry par to, meeginaashu laboties.   ::

----------


## defs

Man būtu slinkums tik garu stāstu rakstīt. Turklāt parādas visādi jauni termini...un angliski,bet uz vectēva oscilogrāfa būs krieviski   ::

----------


## mehanikis

es ar oscili mācījos pašmācības ceļā, un cik sencis pateica"un starp citu..." pārējais no ineta un drusku grāmatām, pilnībā nepārvaldu, bet ideju saprotu un sarežģītas vajadzības gadījumā izmācu ko vajag, tas ir katram pa savam-kā uztver info. Cik nav kkas labots, vai taisīts, oscilogrāfs bija patiešām vajadzīgs samērā reti, nu ja vienīgi gribās redzēt kāds signāls iet, cik akurāts, vai atbilst prasībām, pārējais tiek pilnībā veikts testeri, frekvence kondiķi viss ar to tiek mērīts, L gan nav ar ko, kaut arī vajadzības pēc ķirurģiskas vērtības nav bijis, tā kā mācies ar testeri pareizi strādāt, oscilis lai ir kā papildmateriāls joka pēc pārbaudīt kko, pēcāk no šīs "ķēmošanās" izvilksi savu mācību-praktisko, ko esi paveicis pārbaudot to kas labi strādā un tu zini kā, jeb atliek atregulēt oscili-tā vislabāk mācīties, to ko esi mērījis atmiņā paliks un praktiski noder  ::

----------


## JDat

es oscili izmantoju ta ka pastiprinaataaji jaaremonte. gala testaa paskatos vai sinusiida smuka ar slodzi. veel noder, ta ka A-B klases lampu pastiprinaataajam jaanoregulee saakumstraava. protams, arii tad, kad taisu diivainus experimentus.   ::

----------


## mehanikis

tieši eksperimentējot atklājas kas jauns  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vispirms jau jāsaprot, kas vispār ir grafiks.
Piemēram, velkot papīra lapu un perpendikulāri kustības virzienam  kustinot zīmuli uz augšu un uz leju, dabū tās kustības pierakstu. Atkarībā no kustības veida var dabut sinusu, taisnstūri, zāģi, līniju un tamlīdzīgi.
Ātra kustība un lēns lapas vilkšanas ātrums attēlos kustību pārskatāmāku ilgākā laikā, bet nevarēs precīzi redzēt grafika nianses. Un otrādi.
Izpildot precīzu kustību pēc amplitūdas un laika, piemēram, 1centimetrs un 1 sekunde, var iegūt kalibrējošu grafiku (signālu) ar kuru var salīdzināt pētāmo grafiku pēc kustību amplitūdas un laika.
Kustinot zīmuli ārpus lapas robežām, pazūd grafika daļa. Savukārt , ja kustību ampiltūda ir ļoti maza, neko nevar izšķirt, kas notiek.
Tāpat taisnstūra impulss nav gluži taisnstūris, jo malas nav gluži perpendikulāras asij. To labāk pamanīt pie ātra lapas vilkšanas ātruma.
 Uz vienas lapas vienlaicīgi zīmējot 2 vai vairakus grafikus var redzet notikumu sakarības, vienlaicīgumu, "taisnstūra" malu momentānās vērtības un cita grafika izmaiņas utt.

Tagad tikai jānoskaidro, kā to visu sauc elektronikā un ko tas kur nozīmē.

----------


## janeks

Iesākumā pastāsts:
Uz radio elektroniku man acis spīdēja jau no zēnības gadiem, tik tuvumā nebija ne pulciņa, ne fātera, kas pamācītu. Lodēt iemācījos, diodes uztvērēju uztaisīju un klausījos radio starp aizkaru stangu un radioatoriem (tagad visi radioatori ar plastmasas trubām, pēc zemējuma jāiet sazin kur un aizkaru stangas arī no plastmasas, vai labākā gadījumā no koka  ::  ). Bet ar to arī faktiski viss aprobežojās. Diezgan labi zinu no kādām detaļām/elementiem elektroniskās shēmas sastāv, bet ja man jāziskaidro, vai jāmēģina saprast kā tur tā elektrības staigā, tad tur ir tumša bilde.
Vidusskolas pēdējās vasarās slaucot govis un pieņemot teļus biki nopelnīju un nopirku lenšu magnetafonu un ko tur vēl, un oscilogrāfu (ОМЛ-3М), bet aptuveni to pašu iemeslu dēļ kā iepriekš, tālāk par caur sevis ejošās sunusioīdas attelošanu arī netiku. Vēl nācās domāt ko darīt pēc videnes, un kaut kā aizgāju uz mežiem. Oscilītis noputēja plauktā. Ar pārmaiņu laikiem stipendija izbeidzās, mammas iekrājumus appēda pašu nezināšana, izgaistošās bankas un inflācija. Oscilīti pārdevu paziņam, vienam lidotājam, kas ar radiolektroniku nodarbojās diezgan intensīvi.
Pagāja štrunta ~20 gadi un kaut kā tā elektronika neliek mieru. Pastudēju Gibilsco "Electrics and Electronics". Esmu kaut kur ticis līdz maiņstrāvai. Vienīgi bez praktiskiem darbiem diezgan neinteresanti. Kaut kā tā sanāca, ka esmu ticis pie sava vecā oscilogrāfa - atpirku no tā lidotāja dēla, jo pats lidotājs jau zem zemes. Piedevām vēl esmu dabūjis frekveču ģeneratoru(ГУК-1), ko gan neesmu pārbaudījis.
Vēl esmu ticis pie kaudzītes ar vecām CB rācijām ar antenām (+stāvviļņa mērītājs) no kurām kāda puse darbojas, vēl man kaut kur mētājas viens cepamdēlis (bradboard - incanti kā varētu saukt Lv) un kaut kāda kaudzīte ar pretestībām.

Jautājums varētu būt tāds - kā to visu pamazām likt lietā?

Oscilītim krievu valodā ir gana daudz info tīklā un pat speciāli šim modelim (http://oml2m.com/), tomēr es esmu par slinku (vismaz pagaidām un arī pamatdarbs visai intensīvs un laiks ir tik cik ir), lai taisītu spec. pastiprinātāju, vai ko tml.

Bet tas ko es labrāt pamēģinātu iesākumā - ir uzbūvēt kādu antenu un arī spēt kaut ko nomērīt/pārbaudīt. Man nav problēmu, ko izgatavot pēc kāda apraksta/izmēriem, bet gribētu saprast, vai tas strādā, kā tam jāstrādā.
Kaut vai vnk. dipols. Būtu interesanti saprast/izmērīt vai un kā tas ne/strādā bez balun (ir šitam Lv termins? balansieris?) un ar to. Vai un kā to var izdarīt ar oscilogrāfa palīdzību?
Vai notestēt vai un kāda koaksiāļa garuma līdz antenai ietekme.
Nu vai kaut ko uz to pusi...

Kamēr rakstu pārlasīju atcerējos, ka man ir daži sataisīti "uztaisi pats" diožu gaismeklīši gadumijai - varbūt būtu laba doma izpētīt kā, tad tie īsti strādā (kā tā elekrība tur īsti staigā). 

Vai un kad to oscili var likt pa taisno, un vai un kad ir kaut kas vispirms jāsalodē?

Lūdzu aplam neizsmiet, ja mani jautajumi ir galīgi garām...  :: 

a.c. J.

----------


## Isegrim

Lasi grāmatas! Tev nepieciešami radiotehnikas pamati. Latviešu valodā vairākas iznākušas. No autoriem atceros vien Žerebcovu un viņa "Radiotehniku". Kā darbojas dipols u.c. antenas, tur izskaidrots labi. Ja vien spētu atrast savā makulatūras kaudzē, labprāt uzdāvinātu. Bet iegūt var arī citādi. 
Par osciloskopu. Liec vien "pa taisno"; tā ieejas pretestība ir gana liela. Ja spriegums pārsniedz pieļaujamo, priekšā jāliek ārējais dalītājs. Tikai par drošību un zemējumu neaizmirsti!

----------


## korkis

Ar oscilogrāfu (pareizāk gan būtu osciloskopu, nezinu kapēc krievi viņus sauc par grāfiem jo pierakstīts tur nekas netiek), var apskatīties periodiska signāla formu uz y ass ir spriegums, bet uz x ass laiks. Man liekas pieliekot ģenerātoru pie osciloskopa var ļoti ātri saprast kā viņš darbojas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vai tikai CB rāciju derīguma pārbaudei atbilstošāks nebūs kāds spektra analiozators vai SDR, jo tur jau svarīgāks ir spektrālais sastāvs nevis signāla forma (kas protams ir saistīta ar spektrālo sastāvu, bet uz osciļa var arī nepateikt cik tas signāls ir kropļots, it īpaši ar minētu oscili).

----------


## sasasa

> Bet iegūt var arī citādi.


 Izskatās, ka "piegriezuši skābekli" - man tie linki nedarbojas  ::

----------


## Isegrim

_Ka tavu māti!_ Šķiet, es ne pārāk sen no turienes ko novilku. Būs jāmeklē citur.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.

Janeks rakstīja:
"Kaut vai vnk. dipols. Būtu interesanti saprast/izmērīt vai un kā tas ne/strādā bez balun (ir šitam Lv termins? balansieris?) un ar to. Vai un kā to var izdarīt ar oscilogrāfa palīdzību?
Vai notestēt vai un kāda koaksiāļa garuma līdz antenai ietekme.
Nu vai kaut ko uz to pusi..."

Antenu lietās ar oscili daudz nepamērīsi!
Par "balun"- BALansed-UNbalansed

Rācijai parasti pievieno koaksiālo kabeli - kas ir nesimetriska (unbalanced) iekārta.
Bet dipola antena ir simetriska (balanced) iekārta.
Tad nu, lai būtu šo divu salāgojums, lieto balun. Latvisku vārdu šim neesmu dzirdējis.

Antenu lietās jāskatās (jāmācās) augstfrekvences teorija...Vai arī jāmeklē radioamatieriem domāts teorijas pielietojums praksē.
Man patīk autors ROTHAMEL

----------


## Obsis

Vispār jau nu gan ar oscili, kas tos 100 MHz tikai so skripom spēs ieraudzīt kā plīvurainu migliņu (ne diez vai iesācējam oscilis būs kā mans darba par 7ooo naudiņām ar spēju redzēt 2 pikosekundes), nekas nopietns RF nav meklējams, nu kaut vai tāpēc, ka ščupa 0,5pf (a varbūt 15 pF, ko?) tā visu izskaņos, ka nekas pāri nepaliks.
Priekš RF ir SWR mērīklis, lēts un kreftīgs štruments. 
Par autoriem, vispār jālasa viss, kas sākas (Ru) radioļjubitelskij spravočņik po...., bet vispār nezinu labākas grāmatas kā šo divotni: Titce&Schenk un Horowitz&Hill (tik izcilas, ka eksistē pat krievu izdevumi). Nu bet ja specifiski par RF lietām, tad tikai un vienīgi ARL Handbook. Visas trīs drīkst pieklājīgi man paprasīt.  Mans meils janis_59@inbox.lv

P.S. Var gadīties, ka Tev var līdzēt dažas atziņas no mana faila, kurā mācu par RF lietām, to vari skaidrā LV mēlē ielādēt no https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...tenas_12kl.ppt

P.P.S. Vai Rothammelis ir tas pats vecais labais Electronics for Engineers&Scientists??

P.P.P.S. <<nezinu kapēc krievi viņus sauc par grāfiem jo pierakstīts tur nekas netiek>>Domāju, ka TAJĀ valstī pierakstīts tiek viss, visam un viskad, taču grāfs kā nekā tā svētsvinīgāk skan nekā kaut kāds tur nieka paskops skooops. 

RE : <<Par osciloskopu. Liec vien "pa taisno">> Isegrim, Isegrim, nu nemāci tak nabaga bērniem ragus aplauzt. Lai aug! Oscilim standarta ščupa 50 pF pie 100 MHz taisa impedanci ne lielāku un ne mazāku kā 31,83 Omi. Ja tas nenoīsos visu ko vien šai ķēdē iespējams, tad man nāksies nokrāsoties par nēģeri un vārīt zupu no savas cepures. Turklāt, kā jau minēju augstāk, ar radioļubīķeļskij klases oscili nav iespējams ieraudzīt neko augstāku par 5...10....20 MHz.

P.P.P.S. Ja kad lietosi manu ppt failu, tad zini, ka vienā no pirmajiem kadriem, nekritiski lietojot ctrl+C ar ctrl+V esmu no kāda cita autora ielaidis kļūdainu viļņa garuma formulu. Tur, atšķirībā no mana laptopa, vēl nav izlabots. Lambda pareizi jābūt v dalīts ar f jeb Megahercos lambda=300/f.

----------


## Didzis

Man krievulaiku izglītība un visādus svešzemju "balonus" nelietoju. Latviski balun ir simetrizējošais vai salāgošanas transformātors. Ja vajag piemēram simetrisko 75 omu dipolu savienot ar nesimetrisku koaksiālo 75 omu kabeli, tad lieto simetrizējošo transformatoru. Ja vajag 300 omu simetrisko dipolu savienot ar to pašu kabeli tad lieto simetrizējošo-salāgojošo transformatoru, kurš 300 omu viļņu pretestību pārveido 75 omu pretestībā. tas tā piemēram. Rācijās parasti lieto 50 omu kabeļus, bet ideja no tā nemainās. 
 Par Rothamel grāmatām, varu tikai piekrist. Kaut autors bija pēc profesijas ārsts, grāmatas labas un internetā pieejamas visādās valodās. Meklē pats
https://www.google.lv/search?q=lg+20...thamel+antenna
Krievu valodā man kautkur arhīvā ir. Varu mēģināt atrast.
Janeks, no kuras debes puses Tu esi. Ja ir interesa, vari atbraukt līdz Lielvārdei. Man te priekš jauniešiem vesala mācību kolekcija, kāreiz par radio lietām.

----------


## Obsis

Apsveicami.... tikai.... kā atšķirsi balunu no ununa?? Latviski abi tulkojas ar vienu - Tevis ieteikto terminu. Man krievu termini nepatīk principā. Tie neļauj brīvi lasīt speciālo literatūru cilvēku valodā, jo pa galvu maisās nepareizs termins. Tāpēc labāk, galējā gadījumā, šķībi tulkot no cilvēku valodas, nekā no pareizāk par pareizu tulkot no kriviču valodas. Tiklīdz kādā valodā izdodas kādas zinātnes terminus iztulkot tā, ka tie nesapas ar cilvēku valodu, tā šī zinātne tai valstī ātri un pilnīgi neizbēgami strandē. Tā ir aksioma, un aksiomas nepazīst izņēmumus.

Par Rothammelu - paldies, atcerējos, manā jaunībā tā man bija ļoti mīļa grāmata. Tagad gan kaut kur maktīgi ierakusies. pamatā lietoju e-grāmatas - mazāk vietas aizņem, ātrāk atrodams, un kodes nebaro, un putekļus nekrāj.

----------


## Didzis

Man riebjas gan termini angļu mēlē, gan krievu mēlē, bet būtība pofig, galvenais saprast kam to vajag un kā strādā. Jā un kura ta ir cilvēku valoda? Rothamels ta raksta vācu valodā. Man cilvēku valoda ir latviešu!

----------


## Isegrim

_Sorry_, man domāt, šis rīks tālāk par pāris MHz nevelk, nebiju tak domājis, ka autors nopietni taisās ar to iekš CB frekvencēm līst. 
P.S. Nesen, plauktus pārkrāmējot, atradu 'old new stock' - _rorīti_ _6ЛO1__И__._ Varbūt kādam noder?

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, _davaj_, darināsim latviešu terminus, lai tīkamāk ausij! Nezinu, kā labāk - svārstskatis vai šūprakstis? Vēl kādas idejas?

----------


## Didzis

Neko īpaši darināt nevajag, vismaz ne jau datorteminus piemēram kājene un galvene. Tai pat laikā, ja termins jau ir, nafig tā vietā lietot anglicismu. Lai gan, tā jau latviešu mentalitāte, astoņsimt gadus kārklu vācieši bija modē, tad krievu vārdus lietot bija kruta, tagad mocam angļu mēli.

----------


## Texx

Atļaušos oponēt. Angļu valoda ir nozarē de fakto un šos elektronikas terminus saprot gan Āzijā,gan Eiropā, gan ASV. Diemžēl vai par laimi krievu termini (kā kuram labāk patīk) tādi nav. Tur arī veidojas atšķirība. Jāzin būtu latviskās versijas un jālieto, it sevišķi tās, kas ir labskanīgas. Tur piekrītu. Šad tad arī kāds dokuments ir jāuzraksta un tur nu jālieto vārdnīcā apstiprinātie termini.  
Paralēli jāpārzin starptautiskie termini, citādi sakarīga komunikācija un informācija iegūšana ies secen.
P.S. Kājene un galvene ir diezgan briesmīgs piemērs, taču termins dators savukārt stabili aizvietojis deviņdesmitajos populāro kompjūteru.

----------


## sasasa

> piemēram kājene un galvene. .


 Ja, ar datortermini ir interesanti - piemēram, slots it kā normāli - sprauga, bet kad jaunie censoņi sāk nopietnām sejām runāt kā un ko iespraust paplašināšanas spraugā (expansion sot) , tad man, pat ar nesamaitātu fantaziju, tas liek pasmaidīt  :: 




> taču termins dators savukārt stabili aizvietojis deviņdesmitajos populāro kompjūteru.


 Nu nez vai ir tik stabili -  man pazīstamie čomi, kas ikdienā strāda pie datoru apkalpošanas, tomēr par kompjiem viņus saukā. Es pats arī laikam gan  biežāk runāju par kompi nevis par datoru.
Jābeidzē dators un jāiet gulēt.  ::

----------


## Zigis

> P.S. Kājene un galvene ir diezgan briesmīgs piemērs, taču termins dators savukārt stabili aizvietojis deviņdesmitajos populāro kompjūteru.


 Atļaušos nepiekrist pēdējā daļā.
Manuprāt "latviskojums" dators ir vislielākais absurds. Nekad neesmu sapratis, kas tur īsti ir latvisks - dati (laikam grieķu izcelsme), vai tipiski latviskā galotne ors ?

----------


## sasasa

Valodnieku moto - labāk tizls, bet pašu izgudrojums, nekā pierasts, ērts, bet aizgūts...un par ko diez viņiem naudu maksā?

----------


## Isegrim

Ej nu saproti to vārdulizētājus (un viņu beidzēšanas sāknēšanu)! Atcerējos, ka vēl sovjetu laikā tie centās DJ aizstāt ar 'diskoru'. WTF! Principā nelietoju šos -orus, arī kompjutera gadījumā. Krieviem gan zināmas kategorijas apzīmēšanai uzradies termins _пидоры._ Pārpratumu nav.

----------


## korkis

Kapēc cilvēki atteicās no vārdiem skaitļotājs, skaitļojamā mašīna, skaitļošanas tehnika? Laikam nebija moderni un ieviesa dators, kompjūtera vietā. Jeb varbūt kādam radās asociācijas ar kalkulātoriem  :: , principā jau angļu valodā compute un calculate ir dažādas lietas. Nomainīsim nelatvisko galotni un būs mums datētājs  :: .

----------


## pedro

Atgriežoties pie temata.

Vajadzēja nomērīt patēriņu ierīcei, kas darbojas no 1/2 AA 3,0V litija baterijas (darbības ilgums 11+ gadi). Ņemot vērā, ka ierīce taupīgas nolūkos strādā ar pauzēm, mēģināju to veikt ar oscilloskopu, analogo.

Barošanas ķēdē ievietojo 16,2om pretestību un mērījumu spriegumu uz tās. 

Sanāca, ik pēc 1,5 ms 2,5mV pīķītis

pēc i = u / r  

I
V
R

0,000154
0,0025
16,2




tas pīķītis. 

tik tālu pareizi?

----------


## pedro

Savukārt citai ierīcei vairs precīzu bildi neredzu, jo tur "pamata" patēriņš ir ik pēc ~3 sekundēm, kritums uz pretestības ap 20mV un starp laikā tādi ļoooti blāvi "punktiņi" kurus neizdodas "noķert"

šādiem mērījumiem vajag digitālo osciloscopu? 
saprotu, ka tur var ierakstīt kādu periodu?

Tas gan vairs nebūtu ļoti būtiski, jo mērķis tagad bija saprast vai dēļ plates bojājumiem (no šķidruma) netiks  strauji sēdināta jaunā baterija. Diemzēļ iekārta tāpat nepilda savu funkciju, tā kā mēģināt ierakstīt tās patēriņa grafiku nav būtiski.

----------


## Texx

> Atļaušos nepiekrist pēdējā daļā.
> Manuprāt "latviskojums" dators ir vislielākais absurds. Nekad neesmu sapratis, kas tur īsti ir latvisks - dati (laikam grieķu izcelsme), vai tipiski latviskā galotne ors ?


 Nu nezinu kā citiem, man dators izklausās labāk un tas arī tiek biežāk lietots kā esmu novērojis. Dators - to var uzvert tā, ka tā ir ierīce, kas darbojas/apstrādā datus. Pie tam mūsdienās tā arī ir. Mazāk skaitļošanas, vairāk darbošanās ar lieliem datu apjomiem. 
Un kas ir latvisks kompjūterā?  ::  Šī vārda saknei nav pat nozīmes latviešu valodā. Pilnīgi paņemts svešvārds viens pret vienu.

----------


## Isegrim

Latviska nekā 'kompjuterā' tiešām nav, bet šo terminu lieto visa civilizetā pasaule. Tik vietējie vārdulizētāji sevi iedomājušies par pasaules nabu esam. Skaļruņa vietā jau skandalu centās iebāzt, kamēr visa pasaule nepārprotami lieto skaļruņa terminu. Loudspeaker, Lautsprecher, haut-parleur, громкоговоритель, højttaler, altoparlante, luidspreker, högtalare etc. nepārprotami ir *skaļrunis*, ierīce elektriska signāla pārveidošanai akustiskā. Pieturos pie vispārpieņemtas terminoloģijas, bet vārdulizētāju murgi nav saistoši.

----------

